# VersaJet debridement



## sgale (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello,

Does anyone know what to code for VersaJet debridement for burns?  I was told to always code for excision (15002- 15005) because it is concidered a surgical instrument, however I am concered because the operative report specifically states that the burn wound was debrided with a VersaJet down to healthy appearing tissue.  No skin graft was placed.  Could someone help me out?  Thanks! 

Ariel


----------

